# Installing blinds.... Brackets need to go into concrete



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A cheap small hammer drill may be in your future. Having a corded hammer drill ( about $29--$39) is worth the expense.

Also the carbide bits--I use bosch any thing cheaper just seem to die to quickly.--Mike--


----------



## dtmbizzle (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike. On my way soon to check HD and Lowes for one. I did a little research on the bits, are TAPCON as good as Bosch?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The tapcon bits are fine--The bits last a long time with a small hammer drill--Heat is the big bit killer--Keep a cup of water handy to dip the bit in.


----------



## Jmccosker (Apr 21, 2010)

Be careful with your windows.


----------



## dtmbizzle (Mar 27, 2007)

Jmccosker said:


> Be careful with your windows.


I was veeeeeeery careful, and cognizant of the windows. The hammer drill worked perfectly, I was able to put up all 5 sets of blinds in one day. Drilling at that weird angle was difficult, but I was able to get a system down. Hope I never have to do it again tho!


----------

